# LWL Heimnetzwerk



## Milchbubi (14. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,

beim stöbern auf Alternate bin ich auf 
diese Glasfaserkabel gestoßen, die eigentlich recht "billig" sind und jetzt wollt ich ma fragen ob es eigentlich möglich ist ein Glasfaser-Heimnetzwerk aufzubauen und wenn ja was man dafür braucht?

ich habe nicht vor mir eines aufzubauen allerdings würde es mich interessieren ob es geht, weil ich bin doch schon etwas überrascht, dass man bei Alternate Glasfaserkabel kaufen kann, denn die werden doch keine Produkte anbieten, die sich nicht verkaufen.

LG Milchbubi

p.s. falls jemand Internetquellen zu diesem Thematik hat bitte ich diese zu posten


----------



## Jimini (14. Oktober 2011)

Die Kabel mögen nicht sonderlich teuer sein, die Karten dazu schon: Netzwerk LAN/Modems/Netzwerkkarten PCIe 1000 10GBase | Geizhals.at Deutschland

MfG Jimini


----------



## sims1024 (14. Oktober 2011)

bei ebay sind 5port gigabit switches mit 4x rj45 und 1x glasfaser für ~30€ zu bekommen


----------



## Sturmi (15. Oktober 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Die Kabel mögen nicht sonderlich teuer sein, die Karten dazu schon: Netzwerk LAN/Modems/Netzwerkkarten PCIe 1000 10GBase | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> MfG Jimini



Wenn es das alleine wäre 

man bräuchte dann für 2 Clients:

2 Karten á 450 €
+ 2 SFP+ Module á 1000 €

= 2900 €    also doch nicht so ganz billig der Spaß. Will man mehr Clients wirds dann plötzlich exponentiell teurer.


----------



## riedochs (16. Oktober 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Die Kabel mögen nicht sonderlich teuer sein, die Karten dazu schon: Netzwerk LAN/Modems/Netzwerkkarten PCIe 1000 10GBase | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Das sind 10Gbit Karten. LWL gibt es auch für 1Gbit: Intel PRO/1000 PF Server Adapter, 1x 1000Base-SX, PCIe x4 (EXPI9400PF) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## OctoCore (16. Oktober 2011)

Das genannte Kabel ist ja auch ausdrücklich für (bis zu) 1 Gbit - Wobei mir knapp 40€ für 10m nicht unbedingt preiswert vorkommen - vielleicht für LWL, aber nicht allgemein - da kann man für 1 Gbit besser bei Kupfer bleiben.


----------



## Gast1657919404 (19. Oktober 2011)

Also LWL sehe ich in einem Heimnetzwerk (mit 2, 4, 6 Rechnern) vollkommen überdimensioniert 

Und bei 1Gbit solltest du lieber bei Kupfer blieben und das Geld in was "sinnvolleres" Investieren


----------

